# Bmo resource fd(70137) +45.27%



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

This mutual fund's mandate tracks mainly resource and energy in canada. 

This is hands down one of the BEST performance that I have seen in a fund in a while. 

Picked it up in January when oil was an all time low - saw investors flocking to gold and it rocketed. Shame I did not put more than 3k in there but I am now wondering when to sell the units. 

With crude at 50usdpb, low interest rates and inflation on the rise, gold has also pumped up this year huge - will this continue??

anyone have any tid bits they would like to share?


----------

